# OKCpedia > OKC in 1969 >  W. Reno & May

## Pete

Back to Main Map
Click on map to load hi-resolution image - Will open a new window

Move North


Move West

Move East


Move South



1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.

19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.

----------


## Lindsay Architect

I like the state fair before they butchered the boulevrd with the monorail and the grandstand.

----------


## Willb

Is it just me, or does the layout of the fairgrounds resemble an airfield?

----------

